

 Tidal Lock: optional static type checking and inference for Lua - tel
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2013-02/msg00403.html

======
andreypopp
I'd also add to this that PureScript[1] is soon to have a Lua backend[2].
PureScript is a statically typed language with row polymorphic types,
algebraic effects and type inference.

[1]: [http://purescript.org](http://purescript.org) [2]:
[https://github.com/osa1/psc-lua](https://github.com/osa1/psc-lua)

------
ufo
People interested in experimental Lua type systems might also want to check
out Typed Lua, André Maidl's ongoing dissertation project. He will be doing a
presentation soon at the Dyla workshop:

[http://www.lifl.fr/dyla14/](http://www.lifl.fr/dyla14/)

------
rurban
Looks good, but the syntax is ugly, and sol uses a much nicer type syntax and
allows definitions of subtypes already.

[https://github.com/emilk/sol](https://github.com/emilk/sol)

------
Quequau
Serious question, why link to a year old email to an email list?

I get that type systems and type checking have been a hot topic recently...
but why this?

~~~
fit2rule
Well, its interesting is it not? Fabien has some nice language .. I was
comfortably reminded of a stack of stuff from Felleisen that I still haven't
got through, and should read instead of reading HN .. and actually Lua has a
few fronts in the effort to make type- systems of different variety available
to those that need it, so why not discuss it?

From that perspective, its an interesting article. If, like me, you're a fan
of Lua as a general purpose platform for a lot of things, seeing the ease with
which the grand masters tackle thornier issues .. its interesting, but also
inspiring.

